# Admin note re: Sonderjen ban & removal of three images



## dave hyena (Jan 11, 2008)

As the result of an altercation on a submission, a person was harassed (with people being "bussed in" from external sites linking to it) in an attempt to drive them off Furaffinity. If the matter was originally worthy of a report, a report should have been made as opposed to escalating it by other means. 

Three submissions were created and uploaded in response to this incident, the submissions were provocative and harassing towards the person involved, they made direct reference to the incident and anyone in the know about the original incident would clearly recognize them as referring to it. In one case, the OP of the submission responded to a comment and expressed sadness that their image had not prompted another "freak-out". In another case, the image was a deliberate replication of the image on which the original altercation occurred, with additions to make it more relevant. 

Because of this, the submissions were removed and in one case, where there was already a past history, after discussion and a vote by the administrative staff, a three day ban was imposed.


----------

